# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Oculus Rift, virtual reality headset, Oculus VR, Inc., Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Inventor - Palmer Luckey

Manufacturer - Oculus VR, Inc.

Oculus Rift S - oculus.com/rift-s

Oculus Rift S on Wikipedia

Oculus Rift on Wikipedia

"Oculus Rift: Step Into the Game" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift - Overview

Published on Aug 2, 2013




> Oculus Rift - Virtual Reality Headset for Immersive 3D Gaming

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift "Crystal Cove" Prototype Hands-On (1080p OLED + Positional Tracking) at CES 2014

Published on Jan 8, 2014




> Our in-depth hands-on and impressions of the new Oculus VR virtual reality prototype: Crystal Cove. We chat with Oculus' VP of Product Nate Mitchell about how they're implementing positional tracking and why lowering the persistence of vision is important to prevent nausea. As always, we dig into the technical details and explain how they work together to benefit the user experience.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift developer kit 2 hands-on 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> Oculus is racing towards making virtual reality available to consumers, but it's not quite ready yet. Instead, it is releasing an upgraded version of the original Oculus Rift to developers, with higher resolution displays and much improved head tracking. Sean Hollister tried it out at the Game Developers Conference in San Francisco and came away impressed.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Oculus Rift Development Kit 2 Virtual Reality Headset 

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> New Oculus VR hardware! We get our hands on the second development kit for the Oculus Rift at GDC 2014 and chat with Oculus VR's Nate Mitchell about the roadmap to the final consumer release (plus their thoughts on Sony's VR efforts). Here's how DK2 differs from past prototypes, our impressions of it with new tech demos, and why you should still hold off until the final product.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift Development Kit 2

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> We've announced the Oculus Rift Development Kit 2, the latest development kit for the Oculus Rift with a low-persistence OLED display and low-latency positional head tracking.

----------


## Airicist

The new Oculus Rift DK2

 Published on Mar 19, 2014




> If you're still not paying attention to Oculus VR and the Rift headset -- the folks at the forefront of virtual reality's recent rebirth -- what are you doing?
> 
> Read our review here: "The new Oculus Rift costs $350 and this is what it's like"
> 
> by Ben Gilbert
> March 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Project Morpheus vs Oculus Rift

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> In this week's Gaming Spotlight, we take an in-depth look at Project Morpheus, the new virtual reality headset for PlayStation 4. Is it better than the Oculus Rift?

----------


## Airicist

GDC 2014: Oculus Rift DK2 'Couch Knights' Gameplay 

 Published on Mar 21, 2014




> Couch Knights is an Unreal Engine 4 demo for the Oculus Rift DK2 made by Epic in conjunction with Oculus, shown for the first time at GDC 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Using the Oculus Rift to enter the body of another 

 Published on Mar 24, 2014




> Aaron Souppouris tries an experiential art experiment that uses an Oculus Rift to put you inside the body of another person.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook buying Oculus VR for $2 billion

Published on Mar 25, 2014




> Facebook to acquire Oculus VR for $2 billion... and 'Minecraft' creator Notch cancels the Oculus Rift version as a result. Crazy day!

----------


## Airicist

How Oculus Rift, the Crystal Cove Prototype and DK2 Actually Work 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> What Facebook Gets with Oculus Rift Purchase: the latest generation of the Oculus Rift virtual reality headset and the new SDK that makes the magic possible.
> 
> "What Facebook Gets With Oculus Rift Purchase"
> How the latest generation of the Oculus Rift virtual reality headset works and the new SDK that makes the magic possible 
> 
> by Evan Ackerman and Celia Gorman
> March 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Should Oculus VR be afraid of John Carmack's former employer?

 Published on May 2, 2014




> Oculus Rift now faces a challenge (from CTO John Carmack's former employer ZeniMax) over who legally owns the future of virtual reality. How did we get here, and what's really at stake?

----------


## Airicist

E3 2014 Interview: Oculus VR's Palmer Luckey and Nate Mitchell 

Published on Jun 16, 2014




> Oculus Rift's second development kiOculus Rift's second development kit at E3 2014 isn't running any dalliances aimed at proving the tech. It's running real-ass games.

----------


## Airicist

Playing 'Death from Above' with Oculus Rift

Published on Jun 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CES 2014: Oculus VR's Crystal Cove Prototype 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> The Popular Mechanics staff tests Oculus VR's Crystal Cove prototype at CES 2014 in Las Vegas.
> 
> Read about it: 
> "CES 2014: Oculus Rift, New and Improved"
> 
> by Darren Orf
> January 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Infinity Runner Oculus Rift Gameplay 

Next-Generation Virtual Reality Technology

DK2 (Development Kit 2) is the latest development kit for the Oculus Rift that allows developers to build amazing games and experiences for the consumer Oculus Rift. 

Published on Jul 14, 2014




> Read the full review: 
> "Review: Infinity Runner—The Game Nobody Thought Would Work with the Oculus Rift (for good reason)"
> 
> by Ben Lang
> July 14, 2014  
> 
> Today Wales Interactive launches Infinity Runner, which is exactly what it sounds like—an infinite running game like many found on mobile platforms. The team appears to have successfully ported the genre from mobile to PC, but does it work as a virtual reality game for the Oculus Rift?

----------


## Airicist

Oculus @ GDC 2014 

Published on Jul 18, 2014




> Experience the 2014 Game Developers Conference in San Francisco, along with the launch of the second Oculus Rift Development Kit (DK2) with the Oculus team..

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift DK2 Unboxing 

Published on Jul 25, 2014




> Paul James resists the urge to rip open the carton on his new DK2 immediately to bring you this short unboxing video. Full unboxing and initial impressions to come soon.

----------


## Airicist

Elite: Dangerous in VR on the Oculus Rift DK2 - World's First 

Published on Jul 26, 2014




> Paul James responds to community requests and provides an in-depth look at Eliteangerous played in the brand new Oculus Rift DK2 VR Headset.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift DK2 Positional IR Camera Performance Test 

Published on Jul 31, 2014




> Read the accompanying article: "The Incredible Performance of the Oculus Rift DK2?s Positional Tracking"
> 
> by Ben Lang 
> July 31, 2014 
> 
> I've been lucky enough to have tried the Oculus Rift DK2 on numerous occasions prior to its release this week, but never for a long enough that I felt like I really knew the device. After receiving the DK2 this week, finally spending as much time as I want investigating its performance, I've come away beyond impressed with its performance, particularly its positional tracking prowess.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Gear VR with Oculus Hands-On

 Published on Sep 23, 2014




> At Oculus Connect, Norm gets to try out the upcoming Gear VR virtual reality headset, a collaboration between Samsung and Oculus. It uses a Galaxy Note 4 for its brains and screen, with VR software and optimizations designed by John Carmack. Norm shares his opinion of display performance on the Note 4's 60Hz 1440p screen, and whether the phone's technology is sufficient for a good mobile virtual reality experience.

----------


## Airicist

Forensic holodeck lets jury visit a crime scene 

Published on Jan 9, 2015




> By feeding the virtual reality headset Oculus Rift with 3D information about a crime scene, judges and jury members can watch the crime unfold
> Full story: 
> "Forensic holodeck to transport jury to the crime scene"
> 
> by Jessica Hamzelou
> January 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015 Interview: Oculus Rift and Samsung Gear VR 

Published on Jan 16, 2015




> Wearables Editor Lily Prasuethsut discusses the Oculus Audio SDK on the latest Crescent Bay Oculus Rift prototype and Samsung Gear VR with Oculus's Head of Mobile, Max Cohen.

----------


## Airicist

TechRadar talks - Oculus Rift is on the way, here's why we're excited 

Published on Mar 27, 2015




> Facebook CTO Mike Schroepfer may have let slip news of the release date for the Oculus Rift, saying we can expect virtual reality this year, we discuss.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift Reveal - Step Into The Rift

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> Introducing the Oculus Rift! The Rift delivers on the promise of consumer virtual reality and next-generation VR gaming.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Consumer Rift Headset 

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> Earlier today, we got the chance to check out the Oculus Rift consumer virtual reality headset, which has finally been fully revealed to the world. We also get a first look at the Oculus Touch Controllers, unique input devices designed by Oculus themselves to make interacting with a virtual environment much easier.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the final Oculus Rift at E3 2015

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> We get our first in-person look at the final version of the Oculus Rift along with it's just unveiled controllers.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Avatar

Published on Jun 12, 2014




> This is my Robot Avatar, by wearing an Oculus Rift HMD, the robots head movement tracks yours, you see out of the robots eyes (full stereoscopic vision), you speak through the robots mouth and you hear through the robots ears. You become the robot ! This all IP system allows fully remote operation.

----------


## Airicist

360 Camera Rigs at Oculus Connect 2

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> Filming and editing 360-degree videos requires special hardware rigs and stitching software, and filmmakers are still experimenting with how to make interesting 360 videos for VR viewing. At the recent Oculus Connect 2, we chatted with two companies working with 360 video to see what they've learned about producing video in this format.

----------


## Airicist

VR will soon revolutionize how football players train

Published on Dec 30, 2015




> From inside the Oculus Rift headset, players get a 3-D look at the field while headphones provide realistic sound. Teams capture the footage by filming their practices with 360-degree cameras, so the experience inside the VR headset looks and sounds like the real thing rather than a video game.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift Kickstarter Update

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> On August 1, 2012, we launched a Kickstarter campaign to seed the development of a groundbreaking virtual reality headset – Oculus Rift.
> 
> Tomorrow, we'll be opening Rift pre-orders on Oculus.com. This is a major milestone on the path to putting great VR in the hands of millions.
> 
> As a small token of our appreciation for your support, all Kickstarter backers who pledged for a Rift development kit will get a free Kickstarter Edition Oculus Rift! And like all Rift pre-order purchasers, you’ll receive a bundled copy of Lucky’s Tale and EVE: Valkyrie.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift price and hardware at CES 2016

Published on Jan 11, 2016




> We couldn't leave CES without checking in with the Oculus team and checking out the final hardware and packaging for the Oculus Rift. Oculus VR founder Palmer Luckey chats with us about the Rift's $600 price, how much custom hardware goes into building the headset, Oculus Touch changes, and Oculus Home software. The headsets start shipping March 28th!

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the games coming to Oculus!

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> We’re excited to announce the VR games launching with Oculus Rift! This incredible lineup represents years of work from a global community of developers who are pioneering the future of VR. 
> 
> These games take you to the outer reaches of space, mysterious labyrinths of wonder, and fantastic worlds of adventure!

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift review

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> After nearly four years, it’s time to see whether the Oculus Rift VR headset is still on the cutting edge of virtual reality.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift: Review

Published on Mar 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift Review: The Age of VR Has Begun

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> Three years after that first devkit came out it’s showing up at people’s houses starting now. The Oculus Rift proves that this is not a phase. This is the first real step into the world of VR.

----------


## Airicist

Step into Rift

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> Dozens of VR games, 360 videos, film shorts, and more!
> 
> There’s an incredible lineup of more than 30 games available on the Oculus Store, ready to play right now! 
> 
> You’ll also be able to explore a growing catalog of video content. Oculus Video for Rift launches today with thousands of Facebook 360 videos and the best of Vimeo and Twitch livestreams. 
> 
> With Oculus 360 Photos, you can explore over 200,000 incredible destinations. You’ll relax on a beach in the tropics, peer over a mountaintop in the Alps, and enjoy amazing scenes from across the universe. 
> 
> Every Rift comes with Oculus Dreamdeck, a unique set of VR vignettes designed to introduce you to the world of virtual reality. Created using Unreal Engine 4 (UE4), it hints at the adventures you’re about to have in Rift.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Oculus rift review

Published on Mar 28, 2016




> Today Oculus released the Rift virtual reality headset. It’s a $599 device that transports you anywhere and everywhere. Right now, it’s mainly a piece of gaming hardware but it’s also a way to experience new environments and change the way you interact with reality. Lucas Matney takes an in-depth look at the new Oculus Rift.

----------


## Airicist

Tested: Oculus Rift Review

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> It's finally here! We've been testing the consumer version of the Oculus Rift for the past week, and share our thoughts and impressions of the final hardware and launch software. Norm and Jeremy discuss the most frequently asked questions about the ergonomics, display, screen door effect, tracking range, and how gamepad virtual reality games hold up. The new age of VR begins!
> 
> Corrections: You can remove the camera from its stand and mount onto a tripod. IPD range is 58-72mm.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift: Virtual reality gets real

Published on Apr 6, 2016

Oculus Rift review

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift vs. HTC Vive comparison

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> If you want the most sophisticated VR headset on the market, you’ve got two choices: the Oculus Rift and the HTC Vive. They’re a lot more similar than they might appear at first glance, but their are some very real practical and philosophical differences. The Verge’s Adi Robertson breaks them down.

----------


## Airicist

Step into Rift – now for only $399

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> VR gaming is here for only $399. Step into virtual reality and discover new worlds with Oculus Rift.
> 
> Take PC gaming beyond the screen with Rift and the intuitive precision of the Touch controllers. Hundreds of games and experiences await, including AAA titles from your favorite genres like FPS (Robo Recall), RPG (The Mage’s Tale), Multiplayer (Star Trek Bridge Crew), Adventure (Lone Echo), Sports (The Climb) and more.
> 
> Gaming will never be the same. Step into Rift.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Oculus Dash

Published on Oct 11, 2017




> The power of both your PC and the Oculus platform is now at your fingertips. Dash is your new command center for Rift — multitask across your favorite PC desktop apps, VR library, and more with a wave of your hand using an intuitive, built-for-Touch interface.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Oculus Rift S

Published on Mar 20, 2019




> Oculus Rift S is our most advanced PC-powered headset. Take on VR's best games with improved resolution and comfortable new design. No external sensors. No complicated set up. Just hands-on action and interaction. Step into the game and the future of PC VR. Coming Spring 2019.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift S hands-on and impressions!

Published on Mar 20, 2019




> We go hands-on with the Rift S, the new desktop VR headset that replaces the Oculus Rift and uses inside-out tracking cameras and a higher-resolution display. Plus, a conversation with Oculus Head of VR Product Nate Mitchell about the design decisions behind the Rift S, Insight tracking, and the new Passthrough+ system.

----------


## Airicist

Oculus Rift S VR headset review!

Published on May 8, 2019




> We test and review the new Oculus Rift S virtual reality headset, which replaces the original Oculus Rift and Touch controllers. Here's how the new display looks, how well the inside-out tracking system works, and the range of motion for the new controllers. Plus, Jeremy makes a D-I-Y solution to adding quality headphones to the Rift S with a 3D printed mount.

----------


## Young6Bread

Article "Oculus Rift S Stock Empties, ‘Won’t Be Replenished’"

by Ian Hamilton
April 5, 2021

----------

